# Letter Stencil



## rcfields (Mar 11, 2008)

I purchased a pair of andirondike chairs that were custom made at a school benefit auction years ago and in the center slat it had the name of my child's school and her year of high school graduation routered in 2 1/2" letters down the slat. I want to replace one of the chair's slat and put my son's year on it, that way I would have both of their years on a chair. Where can I find a letter stencil kit that would allow a rookie routerer to complete this task?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rcfields

Here's two types that should let you get the job done. 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11139&filter=letter template
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=11139&TabSelect=Details

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop.../pages/bt_sign.html#router_letter_temp_anchor


=============



rcfields said:


> I purchased a pair of andirondike chairs that were custom made at a school benefit auction years ago and in the center slat it had the name of my child's school and her year of high school graduation routered in 2 1/2" letters down the slat. I want to replace one of the chair's slat and put my son's year on it, that way I would have both of their years on a chair. Where can I find a letter stencil kit that would allow a rookie routerer to complete this task?


----------

